# ¿Cómo medir Amperes con el tester digital?



## Imzas (Sep 12, 2011)

Tengo un tipico tester digital y quiero medir amperajes, enr ealidad miliamperes de un circuito que voy a construir, el tema es que no se por que terminal (rojo o negro) conectar la entrada de voltaje positivo y donde poner el negativo. Bueno se me imagina que debo entrar la corriente por el cable rojo conectandola al positivo de la bateria y el negro hacia la carga a medir, estare en lo cierto?
muchas gracias amiguitos. .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Tengo un tipico tester digital y quiero medir amperajes, enr ealidad miliamperes de un circuito que voy a construir, el tema es que no se por que terminal (rojo o negro) conectar la entrada de voltaje positivo y donde poner el negativo. Bueno se me imagina que debo entrar la corriente por el cable rojo conectandola al positivo de la bateria y el negro hacia la carga a medir, estare en lo cierto?
> muchas gracias amiguitos. .



Hola Colega, antes que nada para realizar una medida de corriente, debes reinsertar  los terminales de medicion en la entrada indicada del multimetro que suele llamarse como (COM) para el terminal negro y (mA) o (A) para el terminal rojo, una vez concluida la insercion, coloca el multimetro en el grupo de corriente ya sea del tipo AC o DC, debe siempre posicionarse en la escala mas alta si este no es "autoescala", ademas es necesario tener una idea de que la corriente a medir no sea excesiva para su medicion. Para insertar el multimetro a medir debe "abrirse" el circuito e intercalar el multimetro. Con respecto a la polaridad si es digital pues, no es de extrema importancia, lo notaras cuando la lectura tome un valor negativo, pues es cuestion de invertir las mismas puntas.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 12, 2011)

De hecho da igual, el tester si lo conectas al revez el tester solo te marca un signo menos, solo recuerda que siempre se hace la medicion en serie con el circuito


----------



## elgriego (Sep 12, 2011)

Hola Imzas,por lo general los testers digitales tienen mas de dos fichas de conexión, tienen el terminal + uno que dice com,y uno que esta marcado como A (amp) y puede haber otro que indica ,por Ej 10 Amp ,la medición ,se realiza poniendo el tester en serie con la carga entre el terminal marcado A y el terminal marcado común ,el terminal (A) es la entrada del voltaje y el común es la salida hacia la carga que querés medir,espero haberme explicado bien.

Saludos y éxitos con las mediciones.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 12, 2011)

En realidad amigos...tanto los digitales como los analógicos tienen entradas diferentes para medir corriente porque el circuito necesario es completamente diferente al de tensión, resistencia, etc...

entonces el negativo va en el mismo pin de negativo normal...y el positivo va donde dice "mA" porque vas a medir baja corriente

y obviamente la escala debe ser mayor a la corriente que esperas medir...
el de 20A es otro pin diferente...y mide mA pero con muy baja presición


----------



## CasiCuentoCasas (Sep 12, 2011)

Hay veces que no es posible abrir el circuito, ya sea por que hay que desoldar, desgano o lo que sea. yo prefiero buscar una resistencia conocida de la red por la cual quiero medir la corriente y mido la caída de tensión, por simple ley de ohm obtengo la corriente....


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 12, 2011)

Ya calmence 5 respuestas super flash denlen tiempo a que las lea jajajaja


----------



## Imzas (Sep 13, 2011)

Aaah amigos, muchísimas gracias, amo estar en este foro, ya que existe lo llamado "solidaridad", y pensar que hay mentes que están lejanas físicamente, pero estan unidas de forma etérea debido, primero a la humanidad, y por otro lado, al hobby o profesión común a todos, que es la amada electrónica.
Esto es una estrategia de supervivencia, la colaboración, y cada uno aporta al caudal común de la humanidad. Pobres los egoístas, quienes se creen superiores por no compartir, ¿a quien van a pedir ayuda cuando la necesiten?
Gracias por honrarme con expresiones como "colega", debido a que soy simple aprendiz, y no podría aprender si no fuera por ustedes amigos.
Saluditos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 13, 2011)

Preguntar es la mejor forma de aprender, compartir el conocimiento también.
Acá intentamos hacer ambas...y siempre sale todo bien


----------

